# Distributor on a s14



## enzo 240 (Feb 15, 2005)

is the 240sx s14 Distributor the same in the s13???

need to know asap.!!!!!!


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

I doubt that it is if the motor in the s13 is the ka24e, but if it is the ka24de they are more thatn likly the same. just my .02 Not 100% sure though


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

enzo 240 said:


> is the 240sx s14 Distributor the same in the s13???
> 
> need to know asap.!!!!!!


NO! The S14 distributor has an internal coil and a different plug on it then the S13 distributor. Do you need a S14 dist.? I have one if you need it.


----------

